# Board Butter???



## RRLOVER (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you no longer carrying it???You had the best stuff!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 4, 2013)

Board Butter is a BoardSmith's product. Might want to check out his site. I think Dave M was selling it as a reseller.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2013)

David Smith and I both sell a boardwax. David's is more oily (soaks in great) where mine is more waxy (like for a sealant coat). 

I haven't had mine in stock for ages for two reasons, the first is that I ran out of the supplies to make it and I've been too lazy to stock up and the second reason is that everything I sell (from Japan) now ships from the west coast so I'd have two different shipping points if I stocked this product. 

I did recently (just two weeks ago) visit the Amish and scored some beeswax so once I get some mineral oil I'll be making up a batch. I just have to figure out a way to list it in my cart.....maybe I'll just sell it here?

Anyway, thanks for asking and giving me a reminder to get to making some of this stuff Mario.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 4, 2013)

I just used some of Dave's boardwax the other day on some of my handles. Great stuff!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 4, 2013)

Dave M -- sorry for clouding the issue. Please feel free to delete my post!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Dave M -- sorry for clouding the issue.



No problem-o at all David


----------

